# Online shop



## soraya (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning to open a online shop selling high quality coffee from all around the world.

Although I have some experience with online marketing, I am really new in ecommerce and in selling stuff through internet especially coffee.

Any tips on setting up website would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Monica


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

When you say high quality coffee, what do you mean?

Do you mean ground coffee?

Do you mean coffee beans?

Who will be roasting your coffee?

Do you know much about coffee?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

More competition can be healthy. What is your USP?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

There are LOADS of retailers selling freshly roasted coffee online.

What makes you special? what is your unique selling point?

Is it really high quality (i.e. 80+ points, specialty coffee) or do you just think its high quality and it is more in line with supermarket offerings?

I'd seriously recommend employing someone with great ecommerce skills if you want to stand out in a saturated market.

I really dont want this to sound mean, it's just that in your opening post you admit yourself you dont know much about this proposed venture, and you have tough well established competition who already have very high standards - just look at the list of roasters in out beans subforum to see how many and what they do.

Good Luck!


----------



## soraya (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the inputs.

I am planning to open the online store selling roasted coffee in Czech where the competition is not that high according to my secondary research.

It's been a while since I last posted; I selected very simple website builder with 5GB storage,hope it will be enough at the beginning.

I will try to work this out without SEO first, but will try Google Ad words instead.

Also I picked tlds .com and .coffee both from UK2.net , I believe more domain names linked to my website will help with good position on Google.

If anybody has any experience before my website is up and running please let me know.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I think you should be paying more attention to the Coffee you will be roasting/selling..

Its all very nice having a great website, but the products need to back this up or else customers will not come back.

Maybe you can asnwer the questions posted before about your coffee beans?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

soraya said:


> Thanks for all the inputs.
> 
> I am planning to open the online store selling roasted coffee in Czech where the competition is not that high according to my secondary research.
> 
> ...


google doesn't work like that any more , social media is the biggest way to improve page ranking, sure there is plenty of articles on the internet.


----------

